# Speakers help ?



## Raymapleleaf (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi we are moving to calgary in 2 months time and i know not to take T.V,s and other HI -FI but speaker do not work like that will they work ? And with a table lamp can these be re wired because it is only one cable any help would be great
:juggle:


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Sorry for delayed reply....
Are the speakers powered? if so you will need a transformer to up the voltage form 110 to 240 volts these are not very expensive.
We brought TV, video, DVD player at all. If its a digital TV and you purchase a voltage transforer for about $100 you can still use it over here. As long as you have a digital receiver that will plug into the AV ports on your TV. We have a UK DVD and a Canadian DVD so can play all our old stuff and any new its great!!

We are in Canmore an hour from Calgary, good luck with the move, give us a call when you arrive.
Thanks Louise


----------



## Raymapleleaf (Nov 1, 2008)

louiseg said:


> Sorry for delayed reply....
> Are the speakers powered? if so you will need a transformer to up the voltage form 110 to 240 volts these are not very expensive.
> We brought TV, video, DVD player at all. If its a digital TV and you purchase a voltage transforer for about $100 you can still use it over here. As long as you have a digital receiver that will plug into the AV ports on your TV. We have a UK DVD and a Canadian DVD so can play all our old stuff and any new its great!!
> 
> ...


Hi Louise,

Many thanks for the information the speaker are not powered as they just plug into the hi-fi, do you think they will still work?

We also have a table lamp with a uk plug, do you know if this could be converted? 

Canmore is lovely, lucky you! 

Many thanks,

Ray


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

yes speakers will be OK, they are the same.

Lamp - if you change the plug it will work but will be very dim.

Two options you could buy a transformer Voltage Converter: Power 220 240 Volt Equipment from 110 120 Volt Outlets there's lots of these around we bought one in Radio Shack in town. I'm sure The Source probably do them too. 

or I think you can buy a conversion kit but its probably only worth doing if the lamp is very special. WikiAnswers - Can you plug a 220V lamp into a 110V outlet


----------



## jamescruz (May 9, 2009)

You should be able to play your electronics without making any big modifications but it is better if you check the catalogue recommendations that have been provided with your equipments before using them here.


----------

